# DNP Source



## Shadow530i (Feb 2, 2018)

Are we allowed to ask for sources on here? I am new to these boards but not new to gear sites/forums.....just kinda in a rush and tired of looking around for something that I just can't seem to track down.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 2, 2018)

Shadow530i said:


> Are we allowed to ask for sources on here? I am new to these boards but not new to gear sites/forums.....just kinda in a rush and tired of looking around for something that I just can't seem to track down.


I mean, you can ask sure...  Chances are you'll just get some PMs from scammers though.  This is not a source board and your post just reeks of desperation.  

I feel kinda bad for you man.  Why would you just go around on different boards trying to find a source rather than actually stick to one place and network or have conversations with people?


----------



## Shadow530i (Feb 3, 2018)

Spongy said:


> I mean, you can ask sure...  Chances are you'll just get some PMs from scammers though.  This is not a source board and your post just reeks of desperation.
> 
> I feel kinda bad for you man.  Why would you just go around on different boards trying to find a source rather than actually stick to one place and network or have conversations with people?



Honestly, I am desperate. Not desperate enough to buy from something that doesn't look legitimate but desperate to find something fast enough that I can still do 1 last 3-4 week cycle of 250mg//day before the weather warms up. I've been a member of other various gear oriented forums for 4+ years....some longer than that, but they don't allow source talk....especially for DNP. My old supplier stopped selling it so now I am just hoping to find something that seems legitimate.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 3, 2018)

Got to say, seems pretty desperate when "I am just hoping to find something that seems legitimate", boy do I got some shit for sale for you!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 3, 2018)

Shadow530i said:


> Honestly, I am desperate. Not desperate enough to buy from something that doesn't look legitimate but desperate to find something fast enough that I can still do 1 last 3-4 week cycle of 250mg//day before the weather warms up. I've been a member of other various gear oriented forums for 4+ years....some longer than that, but they don't allow source talk....especially for DNP. My old supplier stopped selling it so now I am just hoping to find something that seems legitimate.


how can u tell legit from genuine from bunk ?


----------



## Shadow530i (Feb 3, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> how can u tell legit from genuine from bunk ?



I've  been buying gear online for 7+ years....haven't gotten bunk shit yet and I've even gotten an unsolicited source on one forum that was domestic which he PM'd me due to an offhand comment I made about not liking how most of my shit comes from india//china.

All I really do is check who is giving me the source...does he have many posts? Does he seem like a douche in his posts? Does he have the same username/photos on other gear forums that I use? Does he seem like a respected member of the community who give out a lot of helpful information?

Then I examine the source. If it seems like it's run by some dude out of his moms basement when I correspond with him via email I will probably pass. If I can't find info on the source anywhere at all then I will probably pass. Plenty of little factors. Maybe there is a method to my madness, or maybe I'm just a lucky retard....either way so long as I get what I pay for I'm happy.


----------

